# Bird carvings



## Ramo (Sep 11, 2013)

Samples of my tupelo gum bird carvings. I make the habitat as well.


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow thats super impressive. Do you give them to family and friends as gifts or keep them or sell them. Very impressive.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you ever enter into competitions with your work?? those ducks are stunning!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2013)

Those are outstanding!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy cow those are outstanding! Very very detailed!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2013)

I keep looking at these. That's a boatload of talent right there.


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Wow thats super impressive. Do you give them to family and friends as gifts or keep them or sell them. Very impressive.




I have given them away to family but mostly I sell them. I have a full time job but I'm a professional bird carver on the side. I compete in carving competitions when I have the time. I do art shows as well. Plan to go full time when I retire at the end of 2014. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy crap those are amazing 
There are quite a few different skills sets represented there, the most impressive of which is patience. Those are truly works of art. Super impressive 
Scott


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Do you ever enter into competitions with your work?? those ducks are stunning!
> [ /quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap those are amazing
> There are quite a few different skills sets represented there, the most impressive of which is patience. Those are truly works of art. Super impressive
> Scott




Thanks Scott. I always get asked "how many hours does it take you to do a carving"? My answer is "I don't know. I don't keep track". You are right it takes a lot of patience. Thanks for the kind words.

Carmen


----------



## Ramo (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I keep looking at these. That's a boatload of talent right there.



More like a lot of practice. 25 years worth! And never giving up. You have to have desire and drive as well.

Carmen


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 12, 2013)

outstanding carveings love the teal . one of my favorite ducks duckman


----------



## Ramo (Sep 13, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> outstanding carveings love the teal . one of my favorite ducks duckman



Glad to meet another duck guy! Also, I'm a fanatical turkey hunter. Love the picture.

Carmen


----------

